
FB, GOOG tell Congress they're fighting extremist content with counterpropaganda - kolbe
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/01/17/facebook-google-tell-congress-how-theyre-fighting-extremist-content.html
======
peter_retief
A horrible idea

